# July testing thread :)



## Mummy2Angel.

Who else is out for June and waiting to OV and test in July? :flower:

I should be testing roughly 8th July. x

*JULY*​
*1st *- AB82, Vickieh1981 :bfp:

*4th* - kyronsmom, mizzk :bfp:

*5th* - cla :witch: :hugs:, vickyd :bfp:, MummyLou23 

*7th* - stacey_

*8th* - Mummy2Angel :witch: :hugs:, mybaby1

*9th* - MissMaternal :witch: :hugs:

*10th* - xShell79 :witch: :hugs:

*11th* - Selina3127 :witch::hugs:

*12th* - mushmouth :bfp:

*14th* - maratobe :witch: :hugs:, we can't wait :witch::hugs:, smileyshazza :bfp:

*16th* - MrsCrabsticke

*17th* - Katie Mc :bfp:

*18th* - Africaqueen :hugs:, Reedsgirl1138 :witch: :hugs:, :wohoo: Happy birthday Rebecca (mummy2angel)

*19th* - debgreasby :bfp:

*20th* - pregoinnorge :witch: :hugs:

*21st* - Ginma :witch: :hugs:, Mrmojo1971

*24th* - Round2 :witch: :hugs:, Terri1980,

*25th* - prgirl_cesca :witch::hugs:, parkgirl

*26th* - pinksnowball :bfp:

*28th* - Bostonblonde

*29th* - Laura.x.x :bfn:, Razcox

*30th* - Allie84, jaymes :bfp:, labmommy

*31st* - Starry night :witch: :hugs:, AS1 :witch::hugs:, maaybe2010 :witch: :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Im not out of June just yet, but Im assuming I'll be testing 15th July 

i like to stake my claim early x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

FX'ed you get your june BFP nato, i'll add you anyway :flower:


----------



## vickyd

NatoPMT said:


> Im not out of June just yet, but Im assuming I'll be testing 15th July
> 
> i like to stake my claim early x

what you like girl!!!!!

Put me down for July 3d!!


----------



## NatoPMT

if i put what i like, and what i will actually do, i will be down for testing for 9 July, 10 July, 11 July, 12 July, 13 July, 14 July and 15 July. 

you know how i like to test

woo hoo youre back in the testing game Vic

M2A, if you are going to run the disco testers thread, you have to have disco sig, you know. Its like your postcode, you're not properly addressed without it.


----------



## vickyd

Yeah well i say July 3d cause it will be 3 days past AF due date, i WILL NOT TEST BEFORE this day....I swear...cross my heart


----------



## Starry Night

I don't have a date yet as I'm still having some post-mc spotting which means I still have to wait for my first AF but I'm *hoping* to be testing by the end of July. So for now put me down for the 31st. lol


----------



## heart tree

Wow M2A, you are on it! Megg was going to start this thread, but you beat her to the punch. Nato, why are you staking your claim on this one??? You are in the 2ww and have symptoms! Crazy girl!

Vicks, I hope you can hold out until July!

I'm not sure I'll have a reason to test in July. If I ovulate tomorrow, I'll probably be able to test in June still. But I did the math and the next time I ovulate will be when I'm on vacation...without my hubby. Boo-hoo! But, we'll see. Maybe I'll ovulate a little earlier. So for now, I'm not going to put a date, but still want to be on this thread. I'm a tester thread whore!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

haha nato .... all will come in good time...i think :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

i posted a bit to bump the thread cos its early for July and was sinking, and also cos i like to have fingers in all pies. 

you cant have too many fingers you know.*


----------



## cla

hi can you put me down for the 5th please. i hope its all our month good luck:hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

no problem cla, yes i hope so to...after everyhthing bad happening the last few days....its my birthday in july so im hoping FX'ed we'll see a BFP...good luck girls x


----------



## Jaymes

If I promise to add the disco, can you put me down for the 1st. I'll probably start testing at 5 or 6 dpo, but af is due again on the 1st(ish).


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

ok that sounds like a deal lol x


----------



## Jaymes

I did it! WOO HOO!


----------



## AB82

1st July will be cd35 and hopefully a happy day!
best of luck everyone
x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Good luck everyone :flower:, im just waitng for the witch to leave and the EWCM to come lol.....not going to try to hard this month....no OPK....as last month i made OH take time off work and all sorts....so this month next fri,sat,sun and the same the next weekend, OH hopefully finishing working away within 8 weeks....can't wait :happydance:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Can I be put down for the 1st please?


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

No problem hun :flower: good luck x


----------



## xshell79

hi can u put me down for the 10th july please...

fx'd we all get our :bfp:'s this cycle

:dust:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

no problem shell :hugs: good luck, i really hope july is our month :thumbup:


----------



## cla

thanks for putting me down hun:hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

no problem, lets hope july is a good month, and we can all have march babies :flower:, my birthday in july so hoping its a good month x


----------



## cla

Mummy2Angel. said:


> no problem, lets hope july is a good month, and we can all have march babies :flower:, my birthday in july so hoping its a good month x

what a great presant that would be:happydance:
if i did concieve this month my due date would be a day after my sons birthday, what an expensive month that would be:dohh::dohh:


----------



## kyronsmom

i will be testing on 4th july and hoping i am pg just O yesterday 13/06/10 and again today 14/06/10 so im really hoping to be pg been trying now for 7 months


----------



## cla

kyronsmom said:


> i will be testing on 4th july and hoping i am pg just O yesterday 13/06/10 and again today 14/06/10 so im really hoping to be pg been trying now for 7 months

good luck hun


----------



## selina3127

i will be testing 11th of july hope i'm gonna get an early birthday pressie on cycle 8 after my mc now :-( please let next month be the month !!!! xxx


----------



## AS1

Hey can you put me down for 31st please :hugs: Its my first month back ttc after uterine surgery so cycle a wee bit out, so might be earlier, but still July!! Ta xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

all updated girlies :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thought i would give this a bump up!, my laptop is currently being fixed so might not be back on till wednesday but if you want to leave dates and i will add when back on x


----------



## Allie84

M2A, can you add me to July 30th testing please? At least I *think* that should be about right, I'll update if it changes when AF arrives.

This will be my 2nd cycle TTC after my MC in April (we skipped TTC in May). June just wasn't happening for me for many reasons so I'm hoping July is my month and everyone's month! :)

This month I will be better at paying attention to my body so I know when I ov. June I was on vacation for a few weeks and really have no idea when and if I ovulated.:dohh:

Good and luck and :dust: to all you girls! I hope we all get our :bfp: and can be bump buddies through March. :hugs:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

COuld you pop me down for the 16th of july please.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

All updated :flower: really hope this is our month girls :D, I'm not using any OPK this month and OH working awya during week so this weekend was a :sex: filled one :haha: so will next weekend to lol :rofl:, does anyone use softcups? x


----------



## africaqueen

Af got me today so il be testing on the 18th July if af stays away.

Good luck this cycle ladies xxx


----------



## pregoinnorge

can I be added for July 20? thx :)


----------



## ginma

HI!! can I be put down for July 18th please:) :dust: to all!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi there. I am ttc after 3 chemicals I go to the doc tomorrow and hope to find some answers as to why I can't seem to get past 6 weeks...but I will be testing on July 18. Af is due on 7/11 but I won't test til I am at least a week late. Good luck everyone!:)


----------



## Jaymes

Bump! bump! bump! & :dust: to you all. I'm still hoping for a June :bfp: but popped in to say hi.


----------



## stacey_

ill be testing about the 15th of july.. had a misscarriage which resulted in D&C.. but am TTC again straight away... it making me nervous lol goodluck to all TTCers out there xxx


----------



## maratobe

could you put me down for the 14th???
xxxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

I don't tend to set myself a testing day usually. AF is due around 12th July so put me down for the 15th in case she doesn't come.

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10594/fingerscrossed.gif


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I can join you all!! YIPEEEEE! AF came this morning 32 days after my ERPC which I am so chuffed about. It's actually more like 31 days as I had my ERPC in the afternoon and came on in the morning...

But I'm gonna hold out testing for as long as possible and will be testing on Sunday 25th July if I get that far xxx

ETA: Also very happy as it looks like I should ovulate on my husband's birthday which is pretty much fate! haha!


----------



## Jaymes

prgirl_cesca said:


> I can join you all!! YIPEEEEE! AF came this morning 32 days after my ERPC which I am so chuffed about. It's actually more like 31 days as I had my ERPC in the afternoon and came on in the morning...
> 
> But I'm gonna hold out testing for as long as possible and will be testing on Sunday 25th July if I get that far xxx
> 
> ETA: Also very happy as it looks like I should ovulate on my husband's birthday which is pretty much fate! haha!

So happy for your af! :D I am still not out of the running for June, but I am watching this thread too! :dust: to all!


----------



## ginma

Hey :) 
Can i be changed to the 21st please, af was late this month and messed me up...Thanks :)


----------



## Katie Mc

hi can I join in, im due af the 17th july but will start testing 13th(cant help my self).

sorry ladies ive just relised ive posted in ttc after a loss and feel bad as I have never been through what you ladies have.


----------



## mizzk

Hi, could you put me down for July 4th please? Af is due somewhere around then! Ive already used like 5 frers the past few days, even though i know its prob too early! Please cross your fingers for me!
GL everyone, i hope you all get your stickybeans xx :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

All updated girls :flower: how are we all doing? any faint BFP's yet from the start of july? Whos in the ttw? I am just playing the waiting game now x


----------



## mizzk

Thankyou :) im in my tww also, been getting bfns with frer so far but its still early on i suppose! Feeling really really tired and a few light cramps atm but not any other symptoms. I'm not sure if ive BD enough this cycle, Fx! How are you? x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Im the same not sure if i BD'd enough, missed yesterday out and now im paranoid ive missed the window :(, FX'ed though. Good luck hope you get your BFP. Keep us updated :) x


----------



## stacey_

Starry Night said:


> I don't have a date yet as I'm still having some post-mc spotting which means I still have to wait for my first AF but I'm *hoping* to be testing by the end of July. So for now put me down for the 31st. lol

i had a mc in may :( good luck with TTC again... xxx


----------



## stacey_

hey can you add me for the 7th of july... cheers :)


----------



## Starry Night

stacey_ said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> I don't have a date yet as I'm still having some post-mc spotting which means I still have to wait for my first AF but I'm *hoping* to be testing by the end of July. So for now put me down for the 31st. lol
> 
> i had a mc in may :( good luck with TTC again... xxxClick to expand...

Sorry for your loss. :hugs: How are you getting through? I'm now in the depression stage of grief but I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel and hope to be entering the "acceptance" stage in the near future.

My AF started yesterday so I'm officially back in the TTC saddle! :happydance: I have longish cycles so I think I'm going to be keeping my July 31st date. I'm full of PMA and can't wait to get pregnant with my "Cuddle Bug".

If I catch this month I'll be due around the time I discovered I was pregnant with Lil Peanut. That is one milestone that needs to be shared with something happier. I would really like that! The day I lost Lil Peanut is actually the anniversary of the day DH proposed so in future years --when I don't hurt so much--I can focus on that good memory over my nasty day in the ER.


----------



## stacey_

Starrynight... I've been okay. cried my heart heart out for a day or two, but it way my sons 2d bday, and we had friends visiting (we previously moved 6 hours away from friends and family cos of DH job.. can't wait to move back lol) so that really got me out of bed.. I had to clean and cook and organize everyone and I owe my calm self to my son I think.
A week or two later two of my friends told me they are expexcting. :(
I never knew what it was like before now to be jealous of not only 1 of my friends but 2..
luckily we are so far away.. and before long itll be us with a newborn... :)
I was 9 weeks along when i found out itd stopped growing 3 days before.

wishing you all the very best working through it all, i was going to leave it a few months to lose weight but then hubby and i thought y not? Im only going to put that weight back on n e ways haha so we begun TTC again, im just watching what i eat and excercising more so ive lost 6 kilos yay :D

again the best of luck if you need to talk, feel free to message me.. its a hard time
xxxx


----------



## we can't wait

I will be testing on JULY 14th! Hoping for a miracle <3


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

all updated girls :D x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you!! Sticky BABY dust to all!!


----------



## stacey_

is anyone feeling n e thing yet?? xx


----------



## mizzk

Ive been slightly crampy today and really tired, just hoping these are symptoms! Trying to hold off testing until the 4th cause ive only got 1 frer left! FX


----------



## Jaymes

I'm 12 dpo, but still getting bfn's every morning. It looks like my bfp will come in July, or maybe even August.


----------



## stacey_

mizzk said:


> Ive been slightly crampy today and really tired, just hoping these are symptoms! Trying to hold off testing until the 4th cause ive only got 1 frer left! FX

yay! i've got sore BB's, nauseous yesterday nd today pinching pain in lower left side etc... FXd for evry1 xxx


----------



## Jaymes

Could you please change my test date to the 30th? :witch: visited me this morning.


----------



## Round2

Hi all,

June was a bust for me - I had 2 chances and we missed both times!! Ughhhh, on to July. Can you please put me down for July 24th? That's also my 6th wedding anniversary , so hopefully it will be lucky for me.

I just ordered my first bottle of pre-seed. I'm going to stock up on Robatussin this month too. Anyone one else trying anything new this month?


----------



## Jaymes

I'm going to try not stressing so much and maybe some conceive plus. Anyone else?


----------



## mushmouth

Hiya Girls - figured it was time I joined in with the TTCAL! 

could you put me down for testing july 12th - I'm determined to see if AF arrives before I start POAS (yeah right!) this is my first cycle TTC after the MC so fingers crossed!


----------



## mizzk

Ok so i gave in and tested with my frer thismorning with 2mu, i swear i can see a faint 2nd line but just too faint to be sure or even take a pic... ive tried!

Now i wish i hadnt cause i have no more tests left, am going away for 2 nites tomorrow so i will prob buy some more while im away haha, i have no will power!

As for trying diff things im just gunna try take it easy and not stress cause i usually worry about everything :dohh:


----------



## mizzk

Have put my test pics up if anybody wants to look to see if you can see anything.
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/360479-early-testing-frer-eyes-needed.html#post5945117


----------



## stacey_

mushmouth said:


> Hiya Girls - figured it was time I joined in with the TTCAL!
> 
> could you put me down for testing july 12th - I'm determined to see if AF arrives before I start POAS (yeah right!) this is my first cycle TTC after the MC so fingers crossed!

DH & I are TTC this month after a M/C in late May... OV in June... waiting to test by 7th of July... wishing you all the best it's hard not thinking about xxx
:flower:


----------



## mushmouth

stacey_ said:


> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Girls - figured it was time I joined in with the TTCAL!
> 
> could you put me down for testing july 12th - I'm determined to see if AF arrives before I start POAS (yeah right!) this is my first cycle TTC after the MC so fingers crossed!
> 
> DH & I are TTC this month after a M/C in late May... OV in June... waiting to test by 7th of July... wishing you all the best it's hard not thinking about xxx
> :flower:Click to expand...


Thanks stacey - our mc was end of April but we decided to wait for one AF which took ages! Good luck to you my dear! I'll be keeping an eye on you x


----------



## stacey_

ta... yeh we were going to wait until 1st cycle... ooops :shrug: 

best of luck for you xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I tested earlier than I said on here but anyway bfp for me!!! Not getting too excited though after losing two babies in a row.


----------



## cla

Vickieh1981 said:


> I tested earlier than I said on here but anyway bfp for me!!! Not getting too excited though after losing two babies in a row.

congrats hun:happydance:


----------



## mybaby1

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Who else is out for June and waiting to OV and test in July? :flower:
> 
> I should be testing roughly 8th July. x
> 
> *JULY*​
> *1st *- AB82, Vickieh1981
> 
> *3rd* - vickyd
> 
> *4th* - kyronsmom, mizzk
> 
> *5th* - cla
> 
> *7th* - stacey_
> 
> *8th* - Mummy2Angel
> 
> *10th* - xShell79
> 
> *11th* - Selina3127
> 
> *12th* - mushmouth
> 
> *14th* - maratobe, we can't wait,
> 
> *15th* - NatoPMT, stacey_, smileyshazza
> 
> *16th* - MrsCrabsticke
> 
> *17th* - Katie Mc
> 
> *18th* - Africaqueen, Reedsgirl1138, :wohoo: Happy birthday Rebecca (mummy2angel)
> 
> *20th* - pregoinnorge
> 
> *21st* - Ginma
> 
> *24th* - Round2
> 
> *25th* - prgirl_cesca
> 
> *30th* - Allie84, jaymes
> 
> *31st* - Starry night, AS1

hi am testing on 8th july hope its positive


----------



## mybaby1

vickyd said:


> Yeah well i say July 3d cause it will be 3 days past AF due date, i WILL NOT TEST BEFORE this day....I swear...cross my heart

hey do u have any crams or bloated stomach atall


----------



## laura.x.x

I'll be testing around the 29th i think!! x


----------



## parkgirl

I'll be testing on the 25th. Day after af is due.


----------



## mybaby1

Mummy2Angel. said:


> no problem cla, yes i hope so to...after everyhthing bad happening the last few days....its my birthday in july so im hoping FX'ed we'll see a BFP...good luck girls x

hey its my birthday too in july 7th of july and am due on 8th so i vl check it a day before and tell my husband on my birthday


----------



## Starry Night

Vickieh1981 said:


> I tested earlier than I said on here but anyway bfp for me!!! Not getting too excited though after losing two babies in a row.

Congratulations!! Sticky baby-dust to you and a H&H 9 months! :baby:


----------



## Terri1980

I'll be testing around July 24th -ish :) !!


----------



## bostonblonde

I'll be testing on the 28th, the day before our 4th anniversary! (Hoping this cycle is my normal length again!)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

All up to date girl :flower:. Congrats vickieh :happdance: yay for our first July BFP :D hopefully lots more to follow. Where's AB82? and vickyd? have you guys tested yet?:) 

I've have bad cramps today :happydance: x


----------



## buddie86

Im due AF 9th-10th July, so I dunno when to test lol! Has anyone got any idea?
xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Maybe test on the 7/8th with a FRER (first response early result) or wait till the 9th and use a normal test x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies,
Just wanted to say that i got a :bfp: 2 days ago , 4 days AFTER af left the building!! it was a full heavy af aswell, so very shocked to say the least.
My beta has doubled in 2 days so the midwife things all signs are good.
I have a scan on wed. If we see bubs in there i have been granted a miracle!

Good luck to all the July testers!! xxx


----------



## stacey_

africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wanted to say that i got a :bfp: 2 days ago , 4 days AFTER af left the building!! it was a full heavy af aswell, so very shocked to say the least.
> My beta has doubled in 2 days so the midwife things all signs are good.
> I have a scan on wed. If we see bubs in there i have been granted a miracle!
> 
> Good luck to all the July testers!! xxx

wow that is fantastic :D congratulations xxxx:happydance:


----------



## Jaymes

africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wanted to say that i got a :bfp: 2 days ago , 4 days AFTER af left the building!! it was a full heavy af aswell, so very shocked to say the least.
> My beta has doubled in 2 days so the midwife things all signs are good.
> I have a scan on wed. If we see bubs in there i have been granted a miracle!
> 
> Good luck to all the July testers!! xxx

Congrats!


----------



## Round2

africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wanted to say that i got a :bfp: 2 days ago , 4 days AFTER af left the building!! it was a full heavy af aswell, so very shocked to say the least.
> My beta has doubled in 2 days so the midwife things all signs are good.
> I have a scan on wed. If we see bubs in there i have been granted a miracle!
> 
> Good luck to all the July testers!! xxx

Congrats! Wow, this month off to a great start. Two days in, and two BFP's!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Congrats hun :hugs:, lets see more BFP soon girlies :D


----------



## parkgirl

Wow, congrats ladies on a great start to the month!!


----------



## stacey_

congrats africaqueen :D xxx


----------



## Jaymes

Bump!


----------



## vickyd

Congratz babes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Can i move my testing day to the fifth pleaseeeee??? No money for test at the moment!!!!
LOL!


----------



## Starry Night

OK, I was pretty excited for AF to show up because that meant I could TTC again but now she's starting to remind me why we call her the :witch:. I'm on day 9 of bleeding with no real sign of slowing. :dohh: I know it's my first AF since mc so of course it's going to be wonky but now I don't know how it'll affect my cycle. Will I just ov later? I wouldn't bleed through it, would I?:shrug:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Possibly i know some people on here have, and i think i ov'd between D&C and first AF but i was bleeding, just a chance i suppose, but probably ov later, are you doing any ovulation tests this month?


----------



## Mummylou23

can you add me for the 5th hun


----------



## stacey_

i know i ov'd between d&c and now.. its been 6 weeks for me nad i ovulated wk 4 (if that makes sense) so hopefully im preg atm... cant wait to get to the docs 2moro... but i'd hate to know how bad AF would be now lol ...

starrynight at least you can start from scratch :D


----------



## Starry Night

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Possibly i know some people on here have, and i think i ov'd between D&C and first AF but i was bleeding, just a chance i suppose, but probably ov later, are you doing any ovulation tests this month?

No, not doing any tests. I think they're too expensive and I have this whole conspiracy theory that the OPK and HPT guys got together with the high school sex ed teachers and decided to tell youngsters that getting pregnant was soooo easy that we'd do everything to prevent it until we're past our fertile prime and then we feel desperate and buy up their books and expensive tests. LOL 

And I'm lazy. :blush: I tend to go off of ov symptoms. Haven't had any yet. I usually have long cycles so I really shouldn't be stressing anyways. And even if I do have a 28 day cycle this month I have until Thursday for the bleeding to stop. I just like worrying I suppose.


----------



## MissMaternal

Can you put me down for the 9th please :) Got a few symptoms already...VERY weird dreams the last 4 nights, a nice big glob of creamy cm last night (tmi lol..) and lots of cramping/pulling in my lower abdomen! Anyone else got symptoms?
Congrats Vickie and AfricaQueen xxx
Good luck everyone else xxxx


----------



## stacey_

hey i took a test today...:bfn: but its good cos im only 11dpo... and at least now i know when i get that BFP itll be a true result; obviously all the hcg has left my system after my mmc in may yay!!!!!


will re test on wednesday... adn then again after that... otherwise im waiting for the :witch: 

i absolutely 'know im pregnant i should know the feeling by now... lol lets see if im right on not... wishing u all the best of luck,.i feel so much better testing this time cos you are all going through the same thing,,, hubby told me off for testing,.. he said you go on that forum and tell them u were weak!!! bahahahahahahha its good we can still have a laugh i suppose :D 
xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yay for the symptons missmaternal :) i've out you down for the 9th.

Quite night starrynight.....i got OPK last month and its just to expensive, good luck x


----------



## stacey_

MissMaternal said:


> Can you put me down for the 9th please :) Got a few symptoms already...VERY weird dreams the last 4 nights, a nice big glob of creamy cm last night (tmi lol..) and lots of cramping/pulling in my lower abdomen! Anyone else got symptoms?
> Congrats Vickie and AfricaQueen xxx
> Good luck everyone else xxxx

hey yeh i am having symptoms galore... the same as the last 2 times too lol
headaches nauseous on and off, pulling pains in lower abdomin... milky CM, and im feeling sick as i type lol

did a pee test but came up :BPN: :( im only 11/12dpo so will test again next wk x


----------



## Lawa

Ladies well I am 11 dpo and BFN but I have some pink CM today?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats to the BFPs!! Way to start the month!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!


----------



## mizzk

Quick update on me! My tests aren't really getting any darker, still super faint, today was meant to be my testing day so surely i should be getting a good line by now. Anyhoo i will update when theres a change, either good test lines or AF! 

Congratulations to those with BFPs! :wohoo: 
:dust: for those who are still waiting :flower:


----------



## MissMaternal

stacey_ said:


> hey yeh i am having symptoms galore... the same as the last 2 times too lol
> headaches nauseous on and off, pulling pains in lower abdomin... milky CM, and im feeling sick as i type lol
> 
> did a pee test but came up :BPN: :( im only 11/12dpo so will test again next wk x

Oooh i do love hearing peoples symptoms lol!! Maybe i'm just nosy..:haha:

I did one aswell this morning, god knows why though, i think i'm only 9dpo lol! Bfn of course. It's still early for both of us yet! Good luck! :dust: xx


----------



## stacey_

MissMaternal said:


> stacey_ said:
> 
> 
> hey yeh i am having symptoms galore... the same as the last 2 times too lol
> headaches nauseous on and off, pulling pains in lower abdomin... milky CM, and im feeling sick as i type lol
> 
> did a pee test but came up :BPN: :( im only 11/12dpo so will test again next wk x
> 
> Oooh i do love hearing peoples symptoms lol!! Maybe i'm just nosy..:haha:
> 
> I did one aswell this morning, god knows why though, i think i'm only 9dpo lol! Bfn of course. It's still early for both of us yet! Good luck! :dust: xxClick to expand...

lol you too.... :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I also tested today and got a :bfn: although im only 9 dpo :( still totally depresses me.....it was superdrug early one so it should have worked today should it not?


----------



## MissMaternal

Mummy2Angel. said:


> I also tested today and got a :bfn: although im only 9 dpo :( still totally depresses me.....it was superdrug early one so it should have worked today should it not?

I know it's rubbish seeing a :bfn: hun, but you're still in! It's early days :hugs:

Best of luck xx


----------



## stacey_

i've tested again and BPN :( lol it was last night so 12dpo.. should have waited till this morn.. ahh well.. will wait a few days now.. it couldn't possibly go from neg to pos over tonight could it? at least i know im over the hcg of the last mmc... goodluck everyoe... are you all still havig symptoms? xx


----------



## Starry Night

My SiL wasn't able to get a BFP until day AF was due and not a day before and I was the same with Lil Peanut so I think it's possible you're still all in with a chance! 

I haven't bled for 2 days straight now so my fingers are crossed that my first post mc AF is done. Better be for Dh and I have begun our BDing. ha ha He suggested we do it everyday! After our loss my Dh has become especially gung-ho about being a dad. Before, I think he was mainly doing it for me. He wanted to be a dad someday but hadn't wrapped his head around it yet. Now he's in with both feet.


----------



## MissMaternal

Stacey you're not out til :witch: shows her ugly face! Hope you get your bfp...when are you testing again hun?

Starry Night I'm glad to hear that your bleeding has stopped. After i gave birth to Freya i only spotted for a week then stopped...then we :sex: and it started again lol so you might get a little more yet! Hopefully not though! I agree with your OH about doing it everyday! That's what i do around ov time! I'm glad to hear he's more enthusiastic this time....probably a case of "you don't know what you've got til it's gone" :flower: x


----------



## stacey_

lol i was originally down to test 2moro (so the 7th..) but i think ill wait a few more days... 
im still feeling sick when i dont eat every hour, head aches and really tired...


----------



## maaybe2010

I'm not 100% I'll be testing in July but I _should_ be so maybe could I be put down for the 31st? O:)

xx


----------



## Starry Night

> Starry Night I'm glad to hear that your bleeding has stopped. After i gave birth to Freya i only spotted for a week then stopped...then we and it started again lol so you might get a little more yet! Hopefully not though! I agree with your OH about doing it everyday! That's what i do around ov time! I'm glad to hear he's more enthusiastic this time....probably a case of "you don't know what you've got til it's gone" x

I hope not! lol I was already bleeding for 10 days! I haven't had an AF that long since I was 12! ha ha And this was my first real AF since my miscarriage. The actual miscarriage bleeding lasted for about 12 days. 

DH was enthusiastic about BD'ing first time around (it's lots of "free" sex) but now he definitely wants to be a daddy. He was just getting into it when we lost Lil Peanut.


----------



## xshell79

af got me today.... good luck to those still waiitng to test xxx


----------



## stacey_

BFN again but still no AF and still experiencing pregnncy symptoms :D will be back in a few days after testing again... if the:witch: doesnt get me first lol
goodluck to everyone waiting to test and sorry to those BFN's xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Oooh i so hope it's a bfp for you stacey! I've still got crampy feelings, and when i got home today i caved...BFN though :( Also had a teeny tiny bit of very light brown in my knickers...praying that it's late implantation and not AF on it's way :( xx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Could you put me down for 21st ? This is my first proper cycle after MC but OPKs are looking good so I think I might be back on track !


----------



## mizzk

Hey, could you please put me down as :bfp: 
:)
Goodluck to everyone
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust:​


----------



## parkgirl

Congrats mizzk!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## mushmouth

congrats mizzk!!! :hugs: to those with BFNs and AFs

I was down to test on the 12th.... and tested a weeee bit early on the 7th at 9dpo (oops) but got my BFP!

:dust: all round!


----------



## debgreasby

Put me down for 19th July please :)


----------



## cla

well my af still isnt here i ovd on june 25 which was a bit later and i have been spotting on and off since last thursday and its doing my head in:growlmad:


----------



## SmileyShazza

I just wanted to let you know that because I ov'd early my cycle has become shorter and yesterday I got my :bfp: :happydance:

The first time I ever ask to be put on a testing list and it's turned out to be our lucky month :thumbup:

Good luck to all those left to test - I hope this is a lucky thread with some more bfps :hugs:


----------



## mizzk

SmileyShazza said:


> I just wanted to let you know that because I ov'd early my cycle has become shorter and yesterday I got my :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> The first time I ever ask to be put on a testing list and it's turned out to be our lucky month :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to all those left to test - I hope this is a lucky thread with some more bfps :hugs:




mushmouth said:


> congrats mizzk!!! :hugs: to those with BFNs and AFs
> 
> I was down to test on the 12th.... and tested a weeee bit early on the 7th at 9dpo (oops) but got my BFP!
> 
> :dust: all round!

 
Congratulations ladies :happydance:


----------



## cla

Congrats


----------



## mushmouth

Thanks mizz & cla xxx


----------



## parkgirl

mushmouth said:


> congrats mizzk!!! :hugs: to those with BFNs and AFs
> 
> I was down to test on the 12th.... and tested a weeee bit early on the 7th at 9dpo (oops) but got my BFP!
> 
> :dust: all round!




SmileyShazza said:


> I just wanted to let you know that because I ov'd early my cycle has become shorter and yesterday I got my :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> The first time I ever ask to be put on a testing list and it's turned out to be our lucky month :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to all those left to test - I hope this is a lucky thread with some more bfps :hugs:

:happydance: Great news ladies!!! Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Allie84

Congrats mush, smiley and anyone else with BFPS! :happydance: That's wonderful! Let's hope it is a lucky month for the thread! xx


----------



## Jaymes

mushmouth said:


> congrats mizzk!!! :hugs: to those with BFNs and AFs
> 
> I was down to test on the 12th.... and tested a weeee bit early on the 7th at 9dpo (oops) but got my BFP!
> 
> :dust: all round!




SmileyShazza said:


> I just wanted to let you know that because I ov'd early my cycle has become shorter and yesterday I got my :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> The first time I ever ask to be put on a testing list and it's turned out to be our lucky month :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to all those left to test - I hope this is a lucky thread with some more bfps :hugs:

Congrats to both of you! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I'm so happy for you!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay for the BFPs!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you ladies!!:)


----------



## labmommy

set to test July 30th


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Congrats to all the :bfp: ladies! 

I'm stil testing negative :( my ticker is late, i was due AF yeserday and still no bfp or AF :shrug: its driving me nuts :(


----------



## MissMaternal

I'm out :cry: x


----------



## parkgirl

:hugs: Sorry the witch got you, Missmaternal.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Can i be added to the 26th please ?? its first cycle after MC but u never know my luck !!


----------



## mummyto3

i tested on 5th bfn


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

So sorry missmaternal :hugs:

Argghhh....still no :witch: or :bfp: its making me go mentally insane :( I feel like AF is coming though :(


----------



## FierceAngel

can you add me for 25th july pls x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am also out. WItch got me yesterday


----------



## laura.x.x

Ahh im ovulating! i dont know why im so excited lol! But i guess that means i'll now be testing around 26th/27th??x


----------



## cla

im out, the witch got me yesterday:growlmad:
good luck to everybody else:hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I'm not testing till the 25th and it feels soooooooooooooo far away! I'm holding out to CD32 because that was the length of cycle after my ERPC but it seems ages away, especially as I think I may have ovulated already!

I must not POAS, must not POAS, must not POAS! :lol:


----------



## vickyd

Ok so after a torturous wait, i am confirmed preggo today!


----------



## Jaymes

vickyd said:


> Ok so after a torturous wait, i am confirmed preggo today!

Yay yay yay yay yay Vicky!


----------



## mushmouth

vickyd said:


> Ok so after a torturous wait, i am confirmed preggo today!

congratulations hon!!!


----------



## labmommy

woohoo! Yay Vicky!


----------



## Razcox

Congrates vicky! :happydance:

Can you add me for the 29th please. Will try and come a bit more by then but no doing so well at the min and having to have a break from too much TTC stuff.


----------



## pinktrifle

congratulations xxxx


----------



## selina3127

well i'm still waiting for af to show, sure it's coming though !!!!! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats Vicky!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats Vicky!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

All updated girls :flower:


----------



## Believer

I will be testing Sunday July 25th - fingers crossed!


----------



## selina3127

BFN AGAIN!!!! could just cry now onto 9th month ttc, witch hasn't shown yet though xxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

:hugs: selina im in the same boat just now x


----------



## meow951

Can you put me down for the 27th please. AF should be here on the 26th so not going to waste my money unless she's a no show! x


----------



## Katie Mc

Think I just got my bfp today, picture is in gallery


----------



## Jaymes

Check this out, 
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_hdlHfa-yy-8/TD2hBXfakgI/AAAAAAAAAU8/IkBieCbMOV4/s320/IMG_1017.jpg
It's a +OPK, but I am WAAAY Excited about it! 2WW, Here I come!


----------



## parkgirl

Congrats Vicky and Katie on your BFP!!!

Congrats Jaymes on the + opk! I just got one day before yesterday and ran in to wake up DH since I was so excited.


----------



## selina3127

and still waiting for the witch to show her ugly face, wish my cycles would make their minds up how long they want to be !!!!!!! xxx


----------



## looknomore

Congrats Vicky!! How long did it take u after ur MC. Am just curious


----------



## we can't wait

Hey ladies-- just to update you.
:witch: was 2 days late (giving me a lot of hope...) but she finally showed her ugly face. DF & I are out for this month! We're trying to stay positive as we enter month 22 of trying to conceive! Congrats to those who got their positives!! I hope you other ladies get your :bfp: soon!  Let's go August testers !!


----------



## we can't wait

[ duplicate message ]


----------



## stacey_

vickyd said:


> Ok so after a torturous wait, i am confirmed preggo today!


congrats :D how long did you end up waiting for a positive after D&C?
I had one in May 19th and think im pregnant... waiting to go to docs to check for pregnancy etc have waited 8 weeks so far lol scared to test (did 3 tests 2 weeks ago... but was too early) 

xx


----------



## debgreasby

:bfn: for me, temp dropped, :witch: will be here tomorrow. Gutted.


----------



## selina3127

bit late but the witch did get me !!!!! xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

boo to the :witch: Selina


----------



## parkgirl

:hugs: sorry the witch got you Selina

Deb- Fingers still crossed for you.


----------



## bostonblonde

Could you change my test date to the 30th? Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## debgreasby

could you put me down as :bfp: please :happydance:


----------



## Tigerlilies

debgreasby said:


> could you put me down as :bfp: please :happydance:

Wohoo Deb!!!! :wohoo: A thousand blessings for this pregnancy! I had a feeling this was going to be your month! :thumbup:


----------



## labmommy

Yay! Congrats Deb!


----------



## ginma

AF got me, i'm, out :(


----------



## prgirl_cesca

:witch: got me too.


----------



## selina3127

congratulations deb you deserve your bfp !!!! xxxx


----------



## laura.x.x

:bfn: for the moment, testing again in a couple of days!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

All up to date i think :haha: sorry ive been a bit of a mess lately so not been updating as regularly.

:hugs: to all those out (including myself) lets hope we all do well in august and have lovely april babies :)

:happydance: congrats to all those with :bfp: x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i got my :bfp: today :happydance:


----------



## Round2

Congrats PinkSnowBall and to all the other recent BFP's.

I tested today and it's a BFN. I know, I know, it's not over till AF shows -but I can't keep playing the 'maybe this or maybe that' game this month. I'm accepting defeat early and moving on to next month. I just hope AF gets here so that I can start planning my BD schedule - my favourite past time next to planning out my potential EDD's for the next six months.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm out for the month. :witch: came a week early for a nutty 18-day cycle (got new blood work done so I know I don't have hcg left in my system). But I'm getting ov symptoms right now so it's off the races again!


----------



## Round2

AF showed this morning. Bring on August!!


----------



## Megg33k

I just wanted to let you know some of the girls that you're missing updates for that I happen to know the outcome of their cycles:

maratobe :witch:
pregoinnorge :witch:
Jaymes :bfp:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thank you megg :thumbup: some people must forget to let us know x


----------



## Megg33k

Ha! I've run a testing thread before! More than "some" forget! :hugs: I'd be happy to have a more proper stalk for you if you like. Those are the only ones I knew off the top of my head! I feel a bit silly even knowing that much without having to go look for it! LOL


----------



## AS1

:witch: just got me there now!! Well gona have some wine tomorrow night and look forward to August xx


----------



## FierceAngel

im out :witch: arrived 2 days late!

onto cycle 2! x


----------



## parkgirl

Woo Hoo for all the bfps and big :hugs: to those the :witch: got.

I tested while out of town last week and :bfp: I still can't believe it. I really hope this one sticks.


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, honey! :hugs:


----------

